# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  نبذه عن كرة المضرب

## mohamed73

كرة المضرب  (التنس) TENNIS  لعبة اشتقت  أساسا من لعبة (التفاحة) ابتكرها المايجور (وبنكفيلد) من الجيش البريطاني الذي كان  يرابط في الهند عام1874، ثم تطورت ونمت واتخذت شكلها وقوانينها في إنكلترا، فانعقدت  دورتها الأولى في ويمبلدون عام 1877، ثم انتقلت إلى النمسا عام 1884، وبعد ذلك قيض  لها الأخوان (دورتي) اللذان صقلاها، ووضعا لها القوانين والأنظمة التي يلعب بها  حاليا.  صنفت في منهاج الألعاب  الأولمبية منذ الدورة الأولمبية الأولى عام 1896 واستمرت حتى دورة 1924 عندما ألغيت  من المنهاج الأولمبي واستبدلت بدورة عالمية وإقليمية، وتعتبر دورة كأس دايفس التي  انعقدت سنة 1900 إحدى أهم دوراتها.  ورياضة التنس يمارسها الرجال والنساء، وتلعب بشكل فردي أو زوجي من جنس  واحد أو مختلط. يمارسها الهواة والمحترفون . وتعتبر الدورات الدولية التالية من أهم الدورات التي تقام  عالميا كل عام في لعبة التنس : 
- دورة ويمبلدون : إنكلترا  -  دورة رولان غاروس : فرنسا  - مرست  هيلز : الولايات المتحدة الأميركية  - دورة استراليا  هذه  الدورات مخصصة للأفراد من الجنسين، وجوائزها المالية كبيرة جدا، ويعتبر الفائز  الأول فيها بمنزلة بطل العالم للاعبين المحترفين.  أما البطولة العالمية للفريق، فهي بطولة كأس دايفس وهي  بمنزلة بطولة العالم للدول المشاركة فيها.  ملعب كرة المضرب (التنس) : تمارس رياضة التنس في ملعب مستطيل الشكل طوله 78 قدما (23,77 م) وعرضه  27 قدما (8,23 م) تقسمه من وسطه بالعرض شبكة معلقة بحبل أو سلك معدني لا يزيد قطره  عن ثلث الإنش (0,8 سنتم) وتمتد الشبكة بشكل تملأ به المسافة بين العمودين تماما،  وتكون ذات فوهات أو خروم صغيرة لا تسمح للكرة بالمرور من خلالها. أما ارتفاعها من  الوسط فثلاثة أقدام (91,4 سنتم) حيث تشد، وتثبت من الأسفل بحزام أبيض اللون لا يزيد  عرضه عن إنشين (5 سنتم) ويجب أن يغطى الحبل أو السلك المعدني، وأعلى الشبكة  وجانباها بشريط من القماش الأبيض لا يقل عرضه عن انشين (5 سنتم) ولا يزيد عن (6,3  سنتم)  تسمى الخطوط التي تحدد  نهايتي الملعب بخطي القاعدة، أما الخطان اللذان يحددان جانبيه، فيسميان بخطي  الجانبين.  يرسم خط الإرسال على  جانبي الشبكة وعلى مسافة مقدارها واحد وعشرون قدما (6,40 م)، منها وبشكل مواز لها.   أما الملعب المخصص للعب الفريق  الزوجي (الثنائي) فعرضه ستة وثلاثون قدما (10,97 م) أي أعرض من الملعب المخصص للعبة  الفردية بأربعة أقدام ونصف القدم (1,38 م). 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (الكرة) يجب أن يكون للكرة شكل خارجي منتظم، وأن تكون بيضاء أو  صفراء، وأن تكون أقسامها متصلة بدون غرزات خياطة، وأن يتراوح قطرها بين (6,35 سنتم)  و (6,67 سنتم) أما وزنها فيجب أن يتراوح بين (56,7 غ) و (58,5 غ).   المضرب : لا يشترط فيه شكل أو  حجم أو مادة معينة أما وزنه فيتراوح بين ثلاث عشرة أوقية ونصف الأوقية وأربع عشرة  أوقية إنكليزية.  والمضرب  المناسب للاعب هو المضرب الذي يكون اللاعب مستريحا له عند اللعب ويجب مراعاة ألا  يكون المضرب خفيفا أكثر من اللازم فالمضرب الخفيف يحتاج إلى قوة أكبر في رد  الكرة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] طريقة اللعب وقواعده :   يبدأ اللعب مع بداية الإرسال  من منطقة الإرسال إلى اللاعب المقابل، ويجب أن تمر الكرة فوق الشبكة وفي الجهة  المخصصة في الملعب لاستقبال الإرسال. ويجب على اللاعب المستقبل أن يضرب الكرة  بالمضرب قبل أن ترتد الكرة مرتين على أرض الملعب.  إذا أخطأ المرسل في الإرسال الأول، فيجب أن يؤدي  الإرسال للمرة الثانية من خلف نفس نصف الملعب الذي أرسل فيه ذلك الخطأ.   ويعاد الإرسال إذا لمست الكرة  المرسلة الشبكة أو الحزام أو الشريط، وكانت فيما عدا ذلك صحيحة. وتعاد أيضا بعد  لمسها للشبكة أو الحزام أو الشريط إذا لمست المستلم أو أي شيء يلبسه أو يحمله، وذلك  قبل أن تلمس الأرض.  إذا ربح  اللاعب نقطته الأولى فيسمى العد (15) لذلك اللاعب.  وإذا ربح نقطته الثانية، فيسمى العد (30) لذلك اللاعب.   وإذا ربح نقطته الثالثة، فيسمى  العد (40) والنقطة الرابعة التي يربحها اللاعب تسمى شوطا لذلك اللاعب، فيما عدا  الآتي: إذا ربح كل من اللاعبين ثلاث نقط، فيسمى العد تعادلا، والنقطة التالية التي  تربح من قبل أي لاعب تسمى أفضلية لذلك اللاعب وإذا ربح اللاعب الآخر النقطة التالية  فيسمى العد أيضا تعادلا وهكذا حتى يربح اللاعب نقطتين مباشرة بعد عد التعادل.   اللاعب أو اللاعبان (الزوجي)  الذي يربح أولا ستة أشواط يربح المجموعة إلا إذا كان مجموع أشواط هذه المجموعة  زوجيا ففي هذه الحال، لا يتم التبادل إلا بعد نهاية الشوط الأول من المجموعة  التالية. يجب أن يكون الحد الأقصى لعدد مجموعات المباراة خمس مجموعات للرجال وثلاث  مجموعات للنساء.  عند تبادل  جهتي الملعب، يجب أن لا يمر أكثر من دقيقة واحدة بين انتهاء الشوط السابق وبين  استعداد اللاعبين لبدء الشوط التالي.  تطبق في مباريات كرة المضرب طريقة كسر التعادل عندما يصل العد إلى  ستة أشواط لكل فريق أو ثمانية أشواط لكل منهما في أي مجموعة إلا في المجموعة  الثالثة لمباراة تتألف من ثلاث مجموعات أو في المجموعة الخامسة لمباراة مؤلفة من  خمس مجموعات. وتطبق الطريقة التالية في شوط كسر التعادل.  اللعبة الفردية :  اللاعب الذي يربح أولا سبع  نقاط يربح الشوط والمجموعة شرط أن يتقدم بفارق نقطتين عن منافسه. فإذا توصل العد  إلى ست نقاط لكل منهما، فيجب أن يمدد الشوط حتى حصول هذا الفارق. ويستعمل العد  الرقمي خلال شوط كسر التعادل.  اللاعب صاحب الدور في الإرسال، هو المرسل للنقطة الأولى، وخصمه هو  المرسل للنقطتين الثانية والثالثة. وبعد ذلك يرسل كل لاعب نقطتين متتاليتين  بالتناوب حتى يتقرر رابح الشوط والمجموعة.  ابتداء من النقطة الأولى يؤدي كل إرسال بالتناوب من الملعب الأيمن،  فالملعب الأيسر بدءا من الملعب الأيمن.  يجب على اللاعبين أن يتبادلا طرفي الملعب بعد ست نقاط وبعد انتهاء  شوط كسر التعادل.  اللعبة  الزوجية :  يطبق في اللعبة  الزوجية نفس الإجراء المتبع في اللعبة الفردية بالنسبة لشوط كسر التعادل.   هيئة التحكيم  : يعين لكل مباراة حكم أساسي،  حكام خطوط، حكام حبل الشبكة. حكام خطأ القدم، وقراراتهم نهائية   فوائد اللعبة  للجسم القلب : إن التدريب المنتظم طريقة  عظيمة لتحسين وظائف القلب والتنس تعمل على تدريب القلب بانتظام فعندما تجري في  الملعب للعب الكرة أثناء النقطة تصل إلى مستوى مرتفع للحركة ثم يقل ذلك المستوى  عندما تستريح لمدة 20-30 ثانية بين النقطتين. البطن: عند  ممارسة لعبة التنس يقع العمل الشاق على عضلات منطقة وسط الجسم التي تشمل عضلات  البطن وأسفل الظهر وهي العضلات التي لا تساعد فقط على حفظ التوازن عند الجري وإنما  تزيد ضربات الكرة من القوة والضغط على الساقين والجزء العلوي من  الجسم. الرأس: نعلم جميعا أن بذل المجهود يخفف من  التوتر إلا أن ممارسة لعبة التنس تشحد الذهن كما تشحد الجسم . ففي كل مرة تقوم فيها  بضرب الكرة يجب أن تتفاعل وتستجيب بسرعة وإذا أردت أن تنجح فيجب أن ترسم استراتيجية  لكل خصم وهذا يساعد على المحافظة على نشاط المخ و شبابه. الذراعان: قد لا تحصل على عضلات من سيرينا وليامز ولكن مرجحة مضرب وزنه 11 أوقية يساعد  على تقوية العضلات العليا للذراع ثنائية الرؤوس والعضلات ثلاثية الرؤوس والكتفين  والساعدين. المرونة: تجبر لعبة التنس من يمارسها على  تمديد عشرات العضلات في جميع أجزاء الجسم بما في ذلك عضلات لا  تعرفها. الساقان : كما  تعمل ممارسة التنس على تقوية عضلات الساقين السفلى  والعليا رباعية الرؤوس. أشــــــــــــــــــهر الأعبـــــــــــــــــين مـــــــــــــــــــن  الــــــــــــــرجال روجر  فيدرير
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] روجر فيدرير لاعب كرة مضرب (تنس)  سويسري يلعب باليد اليمنى وهو يقيم حاليا في فولراو. بدأ مسيرته كمحترف عام 1998  ويحتل حالياً المرتبة الأولى. فيدرير بحوزته 15 غراند سلام محطما الرقم القياسي  الذي كان بحوزته إلى جانب الأمريكي بيت سامبراس . فيدرير معروف حاليا بسطوته على  عالم الكرة الصفراء بسبب هيمنته على معظم الألقاب والبطولات وإتقانه لجميع مهارات  التنس مما يجعله لاعبا استثنائيا. يعتبره الكثير من متابعي ونقاد اللعبة إضافة إلى  العديد من اللاعبين السابقين والحاليين يعتبرونه اعظم لاعب تنس في التاريخ. يمتاز  بهدوء أعصابه المخيف، فهو لايترك انفعالاته تظهر على الملعب مهما حصل وتعتبر هذه  الصفة من نقاط قوته. في المقابل، هو شخص متواضع جدا بشهادة كل خصومه. يتمتع بأخلاق  عالية صنعت له مكانة متميزة في قلوب مشجعيه ومنافسيه على حد سواء. يتقن لغات متعدة  : الفرنسية، الإنجليزية والألمانية ،بالإضافة إلى لهجته المحلية الألمانية  السويسرية. فيدرر في النهاية تمكن بعد جهد كبير من الظفر ببطولة فرنسا المفتوحة سنة  2009 بعد فوزه على السويدي روبن سودرلينغ التي لطلما كانت عقدة أعظم أبطال التنس  وأولهم الأمريكي بيت سامبرس الحاصل على 14 لقب في الجراند سلام , و هو بنيل بطولة  فرنسا المفتوحة أصبح سادس لاعب في تاريخ اللعبة يستطيع الفوز ببطولات الغراند سلام  الأربع وأخرهم أندريه أغاسي .. و بعد فوزه ببطولةويمبلدون للعام 2009 أصبح ثانى  لاعب يحصل على أكبر عدد من الألقاب في ويمبلدون ألا وهو 6 ألقاب بعد الأمريكي بيت  سامبرس 7 القاب و أصبح صاحب أكبر عدد من الألقاب في بطولات الغراند سلام برصيد 15  لقب و أصبح بذلك أفضل لاعب في تاريخ اللعبة ، ومن ميدالية أولمبية ويعتبرها روجر  هدفه الأكبر على المدى البعيد اذا يحلم بالمشاركة في أولمبياد لندن 2012. وهو صاحب  انجاز كبير بوصولة للمبارة النهائية رقم 21 في بطولات الجراند سلام فاز في 15 نهائى  منها وخسر 6 نهائيات 5 منهت امام منافسة العنيد (( رافائيل نادال ))المصنف الأول  سابقا والثانى حاليا وواحدة امام خزان دل بوترو الارجنتينى رفائيل نادال
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] رفائيل "رافا" نادال باريرا (ولد  في 3 يونيو 1986) هو لاعب التنس الأسباني الذي كان المصنف رقم 1 عالميا، وهو حاليا  في المرتبة رقم 3. وقد فاز نادال ب6 ألقاب جراند سلام فردي، بالإضافة للميدالية  الذهبية في فردي الألعاب الأوليمبية في بكين عام 2008. وقد كان نادال المصنف العالمي رقم 1 في الفترة من 18 أغسطس  2008 إلى 5 يوليو 2009. وفي عام 2009 أصبح أول لاعب يحمل ألقاب جراند سلام على  الملاعب الترابية، الملاعب العشبية، والملاعب الصلبة في نفس الوقت. وقد حاز بفضل  نجاحه على الملاعب الترابية على لقب "ملك الملاعب  الترابية". وكان نادال المصنف  العالمي رقم 2، خلف روجيه فيدرر برقم قياسي يعادل 160 اسبوعا قبل ان يكسب الصدارة  وفي وقت لاحق خسر نادال هذا اللقب مرة أخرى لفيدرر في أعقاب انتصار اللاعب السويسري  في بطولة مدريد للماسترز 2009 (حيث فاز فيدرر عليه في المباراة النهائية)، وفي  البطولة الفرنسية المفتوحة وبطولة ويمبلدون، وكذلك لانسحابه من بطولة ويمبلدون بسبب  الاصابة. وفي عام 2008، حصل على جائزة أمير أستورياس للرياضة، تقديرا لانجازاته في  عالم التنس نوفاك  دوكوفيتش
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] لاعب كرة مضرب صربي ولد في 22 مايو  1987 في مدينة بلغراد. احترف الرياضة في عام 2003, ويحتل الرتبة الثالثة في التصنيف  العالمي للاعبي التنس المحترفين, يلعب بيده اليمنى, يبلغ طوله 1.87 متر. حصل  بمسيرته الرياضية على 10 ألقاب منها 4 في دورات الأساتذة و5 في بطولات رابطة محترفي  كرة المضرب. وأحرز الصربي نوفاك  ديوكوفيتش لقب بطل دورة فيينا الدولية في كرة المضرب البالغة جوائزها 454 ألف يورو  بفوزه على السويسري ستانسيلاس فافرينكا 6-4 و6-صفر في المباراة النهائية يوم  الأحد. تأهل نوفاك دوكوفيتش لنهائي  بطولة أستراليا المفتوحة لسنة 2008 بعد أن تغلب على المصنف الأول روجيه فيدرير  بثلاثة أشواط, وفاز بالنهائي على جو ويلفرد تسونجا بثلاثة أشواط لشوط ليصبح أول  صربي يفوز بهذه البطولة من الرجال والنساء. مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن  النـــــــــــــــــــــــــــساء ماريا شارابوفا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ماريا شارابوفا بطلة التنس الروسية  واللاعبة الأولى على العالم سابقا فى لعبة التنس،والحاصلة على ثلاث بطولات من  الجراند سلام "Grand Slam".ولدت ماريا فى 19 ابريل 1987 ومنذ 31 أغسطس 2009 تصنف فى  المرتبة العالمية رقم 29."يجب ملاحظة أن الترتيب العالمى يتغير باستمرار فيرجى  المراجعة للتأكد من أحدث تصنيف" (تعليق توضيحى من المترجم) عندما كانت شارابوفا فى السابعة ، انتقلت هى ووالدها من  حياة الفقر في روسيا إلى الولايات المتحدة ،للالتحاق بأكاديمية نيك بوليتيري للتنس.  وبعد انجازات عديدة وارتفاع فى المستوى والحصول على العديد من الألقاب ، فازت  شارابوفا بأول بطولة لها من بطولات الجائزة الكبرى "Grand Slam" في بطولة ويمبلدون  في عام 2004 في سن ال 17. وبعد ذلك بعامين ،فازت شارابوفا بثمانية القاب في بطولات  رابطة اللاعبات المحترفات وأصبحت قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الوصول إلى الرقم واحد على  مستوى العالم. ومع ذلك ، فقد خسرت فى خمس بطولات جراند سلام من الدور قبل النهائى  فى تلك الفترة.وفازت مؤخرأ بالبطولة الثانية لها من هذه البطولات فى عام 2006 فى  بطولة أمريكا المفتوحة. وفي عام  2007 ، أجبرت شارابوفا على الانسحاب من عدة بطولات بسبب اصابة فى الكتف ، وكان هذا  سببا فى الخروج من قائمة الخمسة الاوائل في التصنيف العالمي للاعبات التنس  المحترفات للمرة الاولى في ثلاث سنوات. على الرغم من أنها فازت بلقب ثالث فى بطولات  جراند سلام في بطولة استراليا المفتوحة في مطلع عام 2008 ، وعودتها إلى رقم (1) على  العالم في وقت لاحق من نفس العام ،فقد استلزم اجراء عملية جراحية في كتفها فى  اكتوبر 2008. ابتعدت شارابوفا عن هذه الرياضة لمدة عشرة أشهر حتى مايو 2009 ، مما  أدى إلى انخفاض ترتيبها وخروجها من قائمة أفضل مائة. ومنذ عودتها،أصبح ترتيب ماريا  شارابوفا فى قائمة افضل 30. وبعيدا  عن رياضة التنس،فقد ظهرت شارابوفا كفتاة اعلانات مثل اعلان عن بدلة سباحة.وفى  الفترة ما بين 2005 و2008،كان أكثر كلمة بحث على الياهو على رياضى "ماريا  شارابوفا". وفى يوليو 2008 ،و نتيجة لنجاحها داخل وخارج المملعب ،كانت أكثر رياضية  فى العالم أجرا،بمبلغ 26 مليون دولار أمريكي. [2] ومنذ فبراير 2007 ، كانت ماريا  سارابوفا سفيرا للنوايا الحسنة فى مشروع الأمم المتحدة الإنمائى ، واختصت على وجه  التحديد بالجهود المبذولة في تشيرنوبيل للتعافي من الكارثة النويية لعام  1986. سيرينا  ويليامز
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] سيرينا ويليامز هي لاعبة تنس  أمريكية ولدت يوم 26 سبتمبر 1981 بولاية ميشيغان الأمريكية . بقيت مصنفة أولى  عالميا مدة 57 اسبوعا .وفي تصنيف 2009 هي المصنفة(2) عالمياً . فازت ب 28 لقبا في  الفردي ومنها 8 ألقاب كبرى . هي الأخت الصغري لفينوس ويليامز  دينارا ميخايلوفانا سافينا  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ولدت في 27 افريل 1986 ولدت في  موسكو, بروسيا لابوين تتاريين. والدها ميخائيل اليكسفتش رئيس نادي سبارتاك للتنس في  موسكو, اما والدتها فهي اللاعبة  السابقة روزا اسلانوفا فازت ببطولة ويمبلدون في الزوجي للجنيور   ,كما عملت كمدربة حيث اشرفت على  كل من : انستازيا مسكينا  , الينا  ديمانتييفا , الينا دوكيش بالاضافة الى مارات و دينارا و لازلت تعطي  النصيحة لها.شقيقها هو اللاعب  الاول عالميا سابقا مارات سافين و الحائز على بطولتي غراند سلام امريكا المفتوحة و  استراليا. [glint]نبذة عن  بطــــــولات الجراند ســـــــــــــــلام[/glint] أستراليا المفتوحة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] المكان ملبورن استراليا  مقر  الحدث حديقة ملبورن  الارضية صلبــه -  hard بطولة أستراليا المفتوحة  للتنس بطولة أستراليا المفتوحة  للتنس هي واحدة من بطولات الجراند سلام و تقام سنويا في شهر يناير في ملعب ملبورن .  انطلقت البطولة سنة 1905 و اقيمت في ستة مدن مختلفة إلى أن استقرت البطولة في  ملبورن سنة 1972  فرنسا  المفتوحة 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] المكان باريس - فرنسا  مقر  الحدث ملعب رولان غاروس  الارضية ترابية  -clay دورة رولان غاروس  الدولية دورة رولاند جاروس هي  بطولة كرة مضرب و احدة من بطولات الجراند السلام و تقام سنويا في مدينة  باريسالفرنسية . سميت هذه الدورة على اسم الطيار الفرنسي رولان غاروس . انطلقت دورة  رولاند جاروس سنة 1891 و بدأت أول دورة نسائية سنة 1897 .لم يسمح للاعبي التنس  الأجانب بالمشاركة إلا في عام 1925 . ألغيت بطولة رولان جاروس خلال الأعوام من 1940  حتى 1945 بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية . وتعد البطولة الفرنسية الدولية هي الثانية  في بطولات التنس الكبرى المفتوحة (Open Grand Slam)، بعد ويمبلدون من حيث القوة و  السمعة. ويمبلدون
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] المكان  ويمبلدون ,لندن  المملكة المتحده   مقر الحدث نادي آل إنجلاند لاون لكرة المضرب و الكركيت الارضية عشبية  بطولة ويمبلدون بطولة ويمبلدون لكرة المضرب هي أقدم بطولة في رياضة كرة  المضرب. تعتبر ويمبلدون بنظر الكثير من اللاعبين أهم بطولة و الفوز بها يعتبر شرفا  عظيما. تقام بطولة ويمبلدون خلال أشهر يونيو و يوليو في منطقة ويمبلدون في العاصمة  البريطانية لندن. تستمر أحداث ويمبلدون لفترة أسبوعين. و يشار إلى أن ويمبلدون  مشهورة بكثرة الأمطار مما يؤثر على برنامج المباريات ويسبب ذلك العديد من المشاكل  للمنظمين و الكثير من خيبات الأمل لمحبي و متابعي كرة المضرب. تشمل بطولة ويمبلدون  خمس برامج للمحترفين (فردي الرجال, فردي السيدات, زوجي الرجال, زوجي السيدات,  الزوجي المختلط) إضافة إلى أربع برامج للناشئين (فردي الناشئين, فردي الناشئات,  زوجي الناشئين, زوجي الناشئات) و برامج للاعبين المتقاعدين و برنامج للاعبين  المعاقين على الكراسي المتحركة.و تتميز عن بطولات الجرانسلام الاخري ان علي اللعبين  ارتداء الفنلات البيضاء. أمريكا  المفتوحة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بطولة أمريكا المفتوحة للتنس  (بالإنجليزية: U.S. Open) هي إحدى بطولات الجراند سلام و تقام سنويا في نيو يورك.  انطلقت بطولة أمريكا للتنس في شهر اغسطس 1881 . معلومات عن الام مفصل المرفق(TENNIES  ELBOW)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مرفق لاعب التنس هو حالة شائعة  تبلغ نسبة الإصابة به 1 – 3 %. و يحدث نتيجة تمزق غير متوقع و التهاب في العضلات و  الأوتار المحيطة بمرفق الذراع ( مفصل الكوع ) عند البروز العظمي. و هو غير مقتصر  فقط على لاعبي التنس، فنسبة الإصابة نتيجة لعب التنس تبلغ أقل من 5% من الحالات.  لكن أطلق عليه مرفق لاعب التنس بسبب أنه يعتبر مشكلة ذات أهمية لبعض لاعبي  التنس. و الرجال أكثر إصابة بمرفق  لاعب التنس من النساء. و تكون الإصابة غالبا في سن 30 - 50 عاما. و هو أكثر انتشارا  في الذراع الأيمن حيث أنه الذراع الأكثر استعمالا. و يمكن أيضا أن تصاب الذراعان  معا.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مرفق لاعب التنس - الأسباب و  الأعراض Tennis Elbow أسباب مرفق  لاعب التنس •الإفراط في استخدام  عضلات الذراع. •المهن و الأنشطة  التي تتطلب الضغط أو العصر المستمر باليد. •الحركات التكرارية لرسغ اليد، الذراع، المرفق. لذلك فهو كثيرا ما يصيب لاعبي التنس، لاعبي الغولف، لاعبي  البيسبول، رماة الكرة، البستانيين، منظفي المنازل ( بسبب الكناسة و الحك )،  النجاريين، الميكانيكيين. الأعراض  •ألم في  الجزء العظمي الخارجي لمرفق الذراع. •ألم يزداد سوءا عند رفع شيء من الأرض، العصر، الضغط على شيء، أو حتى  استعمال بعض الأدوات البسيطة مثل فرشاة الأسنان أو السكين. •ألم عند المصافحة. •تيبس و ألم مستمر في مرفق الذراع عند الاستيقاظ  صباحا. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] متى يتم التوجه  للطبيب عادة لا يمثل مرفق لاعب التنس مشكلة خطيرة  إذا تم العلاج منذ البداية حتى لا تتأثر حركة و وظيفة المرفق و الذراع. و يجب  الاتصال بالطبيب في الحالات الآتية: •ألم يؤدي إلى عرقلة  النشاط اليومي. •ألم يستمر بالرغم من الراحة، استعمال  كمادات باردة ( ثلج )، و تناول أدوية مسكنة و مضادات للالتهابات. •ضعف أو تنميل في اليد أو المرفق.  العلاج المنزلي في الحالات البسيطة يتم  العناية بالمنزل عن طريق: •إراحة الرسغ و  المرفق. •تفادي أي نشاط يسبب أو يزيد  الألم. •كمادات ثلج مرتان يوميا لمدة 20 دقيقة لتقليل الألم  و الالتهاب. و ذلك عن طريق لف قطع الثلج الصغيرة في قطعة من الشاش أو منشفة صغيرة و  عمل كمادات بها ( لا يجب وضع الثلج مباشرة على الجلد ). •استخدام أدوية مسكنة و مضادة للالتهابات مثل الأسبرين،  البروفين.  العلاج  الطبي إذا لم تنجح الخطوات  السابقة في العلاج، يتم اللجوء إلى العلاج الطبي الذي يتمثل  في: •رباط ضاغط أو جبيرة ( جبيرة  هوائية ) على مرفق الذراع
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

